
New Technology May Help Airlines Cut Fuel Use and Travel Time - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/oliverwyman/2018/07/20/new-technology-may-help-airlines-cut-pricey-fuel-consumption-and-meet-environmental-regulations/
======
ericpauley
We could do better even with just static routing. Many of our landing and
takeoff plans optimize for unimportant factors like minor wind differences
landing. Landings at my local airport take a 10 minute détour in the air to
achieve this.

